# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  libro económico numismagia

## Miguel S.

hola a todos bueno queria empezar a hacer numismagia e visto en tiendamagia que habia el libro del bobo que es el de monedas pero mis padres no me lo compran por que es muy caro y entonces queria preguntaros que si hay libros mas baratos para iniciarse en numismagia. gracias a todos

----------


## Ella

hola, libros mas economicos que el bobo tienes de la editorial marre numismagia vol 1,2 y 3 solo que en ellos solo encontraras tecnica.
el libro de manuel cuesta que todo el mundo recomienda para empezar esta mas que agotado.
luego entre las colecciones de cuadernos magicos de drac magic hay una coleccion de monedas donde se enseña desde el empalme clasico hasta cosas mas complejas y hay mas de un volumen sobre la okito y demas...cada ejemplar te vale 10 euros. viene a ser todo en conjunto algo asi como el bobo pero mas actual (segun tengo entendido).
si lees un poco los mensajes del apartado de numismagia veras qeu se hablan tanto de videos como de libros con los que empezar.

----------


## bender the offender

Dile a tu padre que te compre el Bobo, que comprar libros nunca esta de mas. Es mejor que el Killzone de la Play o GT4...

----------


## correka

Hola magoprincipiante, tengo el Bobo desde hace unos meses y es realmente un gran libro, vamos que merece mucho la pena la inversión, yo le diria a tu padre que se haga a la idea que son dos libros de 35 € y que en no le vas a pedir otro en dos meses (de todos modos tienes con el Bobo para muuuuuucho tiempo  :D ) intentalo así, ya nos contarás.
Saludos amigo.

----------


## Payma

Es una opinión, pero creo que con el Bobo solo es bastante difícil avanzar. El Bobo es un gran libro, nadie lo duda, pero si empiezas de 0 como lo he hecho yo cuesta un montón aprender trucos, porque primero necesitas habilidad. Y conseguirla no es nada fácil. Yo empecé con el Bobo y lo tuve aparcado un buen tiempo porque hasta que no aprendes a empalmar una moneda no puedes hacer nada y eso cuesta. Te aconsejo que antes aprendas ciertas cosas básicas y luego con el Bobo ya tienes para toda la vida. A mí el video 1 de Rubenstein me ha ido muy bien. De este tema ya se ha hablado en el foro y cada uno tiene una opinión. Esta es la mia. Ánimo y con lo que hagas ya nos dices.

----------


## BusyMan

1º No necesitas empalmar monedas para hacer magia con monedas.

2º Si tienes que coger habilidad antes de hacer los juegos del libro también tendrás que coger habilidad antes de hacer los juegos de los videos, no?

3º Aunque no seas capaz de hacer algunas de las rutinas leerlas te puede dar muchas ideas y te va a dar mucho conocimiento... y a lo mejor puedes ir adaptando las que más te atraigan a los pases que domines de momento.



4º No recomiendo los de Marré para empezar. Son un compendio de pases, algo enciclopédico, pero el gran problema de los numismagos es precisamente eso. Nuestra magia con monedas suelen ser pases, no juegos con una estructura o una lógica. Simplemente sabemos dos mil formas de hacer desaparecer una moneda.

----------


## bender the offender

Tal vez no necesites emplamar monedas para hacer trucos, pero no veas lo que ayuda saber hacerlo.
En una rutina de varios movimientos, casi siempre uno o mas de uno son empalmes.Tal vez sepas hacer media rutina pero te estancaras ahí.
A no ser que emplees gimmicks, pero para mi eso es media magia...

----------


## Ella

el empalme de los dedos es un empalme....mas de uno sabe hacerlo   :Wink:

----------


## koala

Yo creo que el empalme para mi es una de las cosas que son mas imprescindibles de la magia con monedas que si no lo sabes hay rutinas sin esta habilidad pero si lo sabes....segurisimo que aprenderas mucho mas trucos.
 8-)  :o

----------


## Gabi

Creo que nadie a mencionado como libro económico el Monedas, monedas y monedas de Juan Tamariz, editado por Marré y realmente económico siendo un compendio bastante completo de técnicas básicas, a lo que hay que añadir que los juegos descritos se ordenan formando una rutina completa de monedas, que no necesariamente hay que seguir completa, pudiendo seleccionar y aislar sus juegos en ocasiones con pequeñas modificaciones.

Hay juegos variados utilizando pañuelos y la caja Okito, así como los efectos clásicos con monedas: transposiciones plata/cobre, viajes mano a mano, al bolsilo del espectador, a través de la mesa, penetraciones, desdoblamientos. Y un gran compendio de técnicas: empalmes (clásico, dedos), falsos depósitos, cargas ocultas ingeniosas, etc.

Algunas de las versiones que aparecen en este libro fueron (y siguen siendo) revolucionarias en cuanto al ingenio vertido en la construcción de las mismas  que aun hoy día siguen estudiándose y ejecutándose. El detalle del vaso para la descarga de la primera moneda que atraviesa la mesa ya ha pasado a la historia de la magia con monedas. Insuperable, como todo lo que es capaz de "parir" la fértil mente de Tamariz.

POr si no se ha notado, lo recomiendo absolutamente.

----------


## bender the offender

Pues a mi el de Tamariz no me gustaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrhgggggggggg, alguien me ha envenena..
                         ..  
                         . .. . . fcvb vcbfgjhmnghnvbnvbxnbbvnh



(muerto por blasfemiar)

----------


## Payma

1º No necesitas empalmar monedas para hacer magia con monedas. 

2º Si tienes que coger habilidad antes de hacer los juegos del libro también tendrás que coger habilidad antes de hacer los juegos de los videos, no? 

En el tercer punto estoy deacuerdo, pero en el primero y el segundo no. Aunque soy novato y mi opinión es cuestionable, debo decir lo que pienso.

En el Bobo no hay ningún truco en el que no necesites tener habilidad para hacerlo (falsos depositos, robos o empalmes). 
Por suspuesto que habrán trucos con monedas sin empalmar, pero seguro que necistas algún "gimmick".
Y respecto al segundo punto. Yo no he dicho que viendo el video no necesites habilidad. Lo que ocurre es que cuando uno lee las cosas, cuesta mucho más comprenderlas que cuando lo ve en la práctica con imagenes. Por cierto en el video de Rubenstein (vol 1) que es el que yo recomende no hay ningún truco, solo son técnicas. 

Por cierto, leí un correo en el que lo explicaba, pero no lo he vuelto a encontrar. Alguien me podría explicar como enviar un mensaje haciendo alusión al otro con el cuadro blanco. Como se suele hacer.

----------


## markdi

Buenas! cierto es que el bobo es un poco difícil de avanzar solo, yo personalmente, no conozco a nadie que me pueda ayudar un poco con monedas. Llevo con el bobo 3 o 4 meses, y asta ahora, no estoy empezando a ver la luz... aun así, creo q si te gusta la numismagia, es uno de los libros q no deben de faltar... un saludo!

----------


## Goreneko

El Bobo tiene mucha técnica básica, pero creo que está bastante anticuado... las técnicas que veo ahora en vídeos son totalmente distintas de todo lo que he visto en el Bobo (Han Pin Chien, varios falsos depósitos, el empalme Vernet...) si bien es cierto que es una gran 'enciclopedia' de magia con monedas.

Un saludo

----------


## akydavid

pues entonces que me recomiendan el libro o los videos porque ya si que estoy hecho un lio

----------

